# Winterhälterung



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Leute!


Nach dem langen Winter letztes Jahr, der uns leider einen sehr großen Ausfall bei unseren Fischen beschert hat, wollen wir diesen Winter vorbeugen und die Fische ins Haus holen. Zumal der 100 jährige Kalender einen ähnlich langenudn bitterkalten Winter voraussagt  

Wir haben zur Zeit 8 Goldfische ( ca. 10 - 18 cm Größe ), einen Sonnenbarsch ( Handtellergröße ) und ein paar Bitterlinge im Teich.

Wie groß sollten wir Eurer Meinung nach das AQ dimensionieren, um die Fische im Keller gut durchzubringen?

Da ja das AQ optimalerweise 6-8 Wochen einlaufen sollte, bevor wir die Fische reinholen, werden wir es wohl demnächst aufstellen müssen 

danke für die Vorschläge und  lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2006)

hi!

was habt ihr denn fuer einen teich?
normalerweise sollten die schon draussen ueberwintern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2006)

Hallo!

Dieser Meinung war ich bisher auch  
Aber nachdem wir letztes Jahr über 6 Monate eine geschlossene Eisdecke am Teich hatten und auch mit diversen Eisfreihaltern und "Löcher mittels Warmwasser machen" nur 3 von 10 Fischen durchgebracht haben    wollen wir dieses Jahr vorbauen und die Fische eben ins Haus holen. 

Und darum eben die Anfrage, ob ein 200 Liter - Becken mit groß dimensioniertem Filter eventuell ausreichen würde, oder ob wir uns nach etwas größeren umsehen müssen 


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2006)

hi!

die frage ist ja eigentlich nur:

sollen die fische ueberleben oder sich wohlfühlen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2006)

danke   


sowohl als auch und das ist eben der Grund warum ich überhaupt frage......  


Wenn sie sich nur wohlfühlen - aber vermutlich nicht überleben werden laße ich sie einfach draußen. Sorry ! Aber ich habe nunmal weder Zeit noch Geld noch Lust noch Laune für 8 Goldfische einen 2m tiefen Teich mit allen Kinkerlitzchen zu bauen. 

Der jetztige Teich ist über 1m tief, mißt ca. 2,80x 3,50 m und hat gemessene nicht ganz 6000 Liter Inhalt. Ich habe den Teich jetzt fast 5 Jahre und bis auf den letzten langen Winter haben immer alle Fische ausfallfrei überlebt.

Aber nach dem Disaster letzten Winter haben wir beschloßen, die Fischingers hereinzuholen - darum meine Anfrage, wie groß so ein AQ oder Innenhälterungsbecken wohl sein sollte. 

 


trotzdem danke, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2006)

Als neues Mitglied hätte ich mich auch übeer sachlich fundierte Antworten auf Manuelas anfrage gefreut, denn für uns als Neulinge wird es der erste Winter sein und da will man ja keine Fehler machen. 

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2006)

kuewi schrieb:
			
		

> mit diversen Eisfreihaltern und "Löcher mittels Warmwasser machen" nur 3 von 10 Fischen durchgebracht haben



Hi,
vielleicht war dies auch der Grund des Massensterbens.
Mein Teich ist 90cm tief. alle 11 Elritzen haben den harten Winter überlebt.
Mein Nachbar hat ein GFK Teich, 45cm tief. Seine 4 Goldies überlebten (erstaunlicherweise) auch!
wir beide haben den Winter, Winter sein lassen. Das heißt, es war so lange zugefroren bis die natürliche wärme sie wieder aufgetaut haben.
So können die Fische ohne stress der winter überstehen.

Vielleicht, durch eure Aktion, sind die Fische einfach wegen stress gestorben...
Es ist nur eine Vermutung, aber dein Teich is um einiges tiefer als meins


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2006)

Hi!

Möglicherweise hat Dein Teich eine andere Grundform,als meiner 
Die Auftau-Versuche kamen erst im Spätwinter / "Frühling" ( = Ende März!!) als es sich schon deutlich abgezeichnet hat, daß es tote Fische unterm Eis gibt, in der Hoffnung, ein paar überlebende zu finden 

Elritzen sind ja auch etwas kleiner und möglicherweise "winterhärter" als es unsere waren 

Die beiden Goldfische und ein __ Bitterling haben den Winter ja auch überlebt, aber die anderen 4 eben nicht :hoil:


Ich denke eben, daß mehr als 6 Monate durchgehend Eis und bis zu 20 cm Schneedecke doch etwas zu lange für die Fische waren. Und wir hatten das von Anfang November bis fast Anfang April - durchgehend!

Und nachdem alle Anzeichen auch heuer wieder auf einen so langen Winter hindeuten, wollen wir einfach gewappnet sein und nicht wieder nach Monaten des Bangens mehrere Freunde begraben :no:



Ich habe jetzt von diversen Fischhändlern hie rin der gegend die absonderlichsten Tipps bekommen, die von einem AQ mit 80 cm Seitenlänge   über 100 cm bis hin zu 150 cm reichen. Einer hat sogar eine einfache Regenwassertonne vorgeschlagen, wenn sie mehr als 200 Liter hat. 

Da ich räumlich allerdings etwas begrenzt bin, kann ich ihnen nunmal kein > 300Liter Becken aufstellen - auch wenn ich es ihnen willig wäre 


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2006)

hi!

also ich denke das groesste problem sind die faulgase (war jedenfalls bei mir so)
helfen koennte ein schilfbuendel in den teich stellen.

ich denke das ein halten in einem kleinen gefaess fuer 4-5 monate nicht sehr sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2006)

laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> helfen koennte ein schilfbuendel in den teich stellen.


Moin Moin.
könntest du dein vorschlag etwas näher erklären. Hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2006)

hi!

hab ich mal gelesen (wars ng?!), jedenfalls noch nicht selber ausprobiert.
durch das __ schilf soll wohl der gasaustausch besser funktionieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2006)

Hi Marco,
__ schilf einfach abschneiden, bündeln und versenken?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2006)

Ja, das soll tatsächlich wirken... 
durch die hohlen schilfhalbe gelangt sauserstoff ins wasser, da sie im inneren auch nicht so schnell einfrieren.

Wenn der Winter allerdings hart genug ist dann schafft er es auch das Eis IM __ Schilf zu gefrieren...

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch noch eine Sauerstoffpumpe (Sprudler) in den Teich zu hängen, die die warme Luft aus der Garage oder einem Schuppen ins Wasser bläst... , allerdings ist hier die Herausforderung die Luftleitungen Eisfrei zu halten

generell würde ich vorm Winter alle Pflanzenteile, die absterben, vorab aus dem Teich entfernen, ob die Faulgasbildung schon mal möglichst gering zu halten

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe letztes Jahr zum ersten Male mit Luftsprudler überwintert. 
Einfach nur klasse  .
Einen Sprudler findest Du für 15 Euro bei Ebay. Verbrauch liegt bei ca. ca. 5 Watt / Std. = 120 Watt / 24 Std = 12 Kilowatt / 100 Tage = 16 Euro Sromkosten fürs überwintern .   
Den Sprudelstein aber nicht an der tiefsten Stelle versenken, sonst holst Du Dir das warme Wasser mit den Sauerstoffbläschen nach oben und die unteren Wasserschichten werden kalt. Mögen die Fischies nicht so sehr.
Ich habe für meine 18000 Liter zwei Sprudsteine in ca 60 cm tiefe durchlaufen lassen und selbst bei ca 10cm Eis hatte ich noch freie Stellen von ca 50cm Durchmesser.
Auch habe ich __ Rohrkolben, der zwar einfriert, aber durch seine porösen Stielaufbau Faulgase durchlassen kann.
Auch entferne ich wie Doogie die absterbenden Pflanzenteile frühzeitig, zusätzlich wird der Teich im Spätherbst abgesaugt.
Von einer Evakuierung der Tiere in den Keller halte ich gar nichts.
Ist doch purer Stress für die Tiere ( andere Lichtverhältnisse, Platzfreiheit, Wasserwerte.- qualität )
Die Luftleitungen der Sprudler bleiben frei, da in den Leitungen eine zu hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist. ( im Dauerbetrieb )
Ich hoffe Dir/Euch geholfen zu haben.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch jemand der die große Brause abstellt damit wir noch einen anständigen Spätsommer kriegen. Werde mich mit dem da oben mal ernsthaft unterhalten müssen  
Tschüß
Grüße aus Monheim vom Rhein
vom Frank derdernurschwulefischeimteichhat


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2006)

Tsssssss

Ich bin schon immer ein Mathe - __ Genie gewesen.   

Die Stromkosten belaufen sich nur auf ca. 2,00 Euro für die 12 KW, nicht auf 16 Euro.  

Grüße vom Frank
derdermitden...ihrwisstschon.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2006)

*Teich überwintern*

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe meinen 13.000 Liter-Teich in Holland über 4 Jahre mit der Sprudelsteinmethode bestens überwintert (1 Koi verloren in 4 Wintern). 
Ich habe eine Styropurform (ein Kasten ohne Boden) mit Deckel und einem Durchmesser von ca. 40 cm. Der Deckel hat in der Mitte ein Loch durch das ich die Luftleitung für den Sprudelstein führe. Ausserhalb des Deckels mache ich in die Leitung einen leichten Knoten. Damit bleibt der Sprudelstein immer in der korrekten Höhe im Teich.
Hat zum Ende des letzten Winters zu ganz leichter Eisbildung in dem Kasten geführt, aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt zu einer geschlossenen Eisschicht im dem Kasten.
Meinen neuen Teich (22.000 L) werde ich mit der selben Methode zu überwintern versuchen.

Grußjavascript:emoticon('8)')
cool
hetinkel


----------

